# Does anyone here own a rough collie ?



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

As the title says


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I do she's 10 1/2 months old and is going through the bratty teenager period but she's adorable...Jill ps how about you?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

we just have Toff at the mo , but we were discussing what breed we wanted for our second dog and rough collies were a firm fave of both of ours 

I asked cos I dont know the breed at all , good points or bad 

Do you have any piccies of your bratty teen ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i had a rough collie years ago..his pic is on my website...i found they are very clever,like lots of excersice,loads of grooming and are crafty lol..but having said that, they are reat dogs to own


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww he was gorgeous hun

Its the grooming that worries me , Toff gets a quick brush every day or so , I suppose a rough collie would need the same ?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

this is Cassie, she is 15 weeks old, i have had her for 2 weeks and she is a pure joy, ialso have Jack a5 year old tri- colour rough collie, Sadie, a 7 year old sable rough collie and Rory, a 3 year old GSD i 'll post some piccies of them later. i have kept rough collies for 30 years, please feel free to ask anything at all!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

She is just the cutest little fluffball


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

thank you. rough collies are beautiful dogs,very intelligent.now i am not lying here when i tell you we have only had three accidents in the house, we never needed newspapers she just followed the other dogs. she sleeps in the bedroom with the others and again we have had no problems, she has just slotted in, i cant wait to be able to take her out when her innoculations are complete. i brush my dogs thourghly at least twice a week and do it outside if i can. if you keep on top of there coats it is not a problem and we don't have excessive hair around the house. i would thoroughly reccommend a rough collie to you. they are beautiful faithful dogs with lots of character!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

this is Jack, he is 5 years old.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

this is Sadie, my little princess and the BOSS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

My gran had a Rough Collie when I was kid, brilliant dogs but I'm surprised you're not going for another Border Collie!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a pic of my shelties and collie. She's a colour headed white which is recognized in Canada and the US but apparently not accepted colour in the UK. She gets a good brush everyweek and thats about it. The collie is a more of a family dog than the shelties who mine anyway would prefer if loud kids just stayed away from them. The collie on the other hand loves to be cuddled and be right in the middle of kids...Jill Ps hope I did this right


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

This Rory, eight stone of idiot, and would like to THINK he's the boss


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Hilary your dogs are just gorgeous , im envious , lol

AJ given half a chance id have at least 5 or 6 dogs , My OH thinks that I only want two dogs altogether , but between you , me and the rest of the forum I fully intend getting *at least* one more BC , maybe two , lol 

dogs are addictive


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Jill your dogs are stunning , that little grey would be dognapped if I ever came to your house , lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Mese said:


> AJ given half a chance id have at least 5 or 6 dogs , My OH thinks that I only want two dogs altogether , but between you , me and the rest of the forum I fully intend getting *at least* one more BC , maybe two , lol


I'm hooked on the Borders now, can't see me having anything else in the near future!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I still want to adopt a Wiccs BC ... we just need to get the fencing sorted first


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

i love my Rough Collies but having Rory,my GSD has added another dimension to my family. hes very different to the collies, just as lovely, but different, probably more complex. Anyway, i love having the 2 breeds together. i also have my rats, 15,and the dogs (all 4 of them) just love to play with them.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I was looking at getting a couple of rabbits for the kidlets (my Grandchildren) to help look after , but to be honest I never realised how expensive they were nowadays , so i've nixed that idea 

shame really as we had rabbits when I was a kid and they were great pets


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

seriously, rats make fantastic pets for children, very, very friendly, intelligent, very clean and easy to train, but you should always have at least 2


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to have two rats back in my 20's , so I know how adorable and intelligent they are , but again , these days they are just too expensive


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

i must admit, its not so much the rats or feeding them, its the vet bills, most of mine have had lumps and bumps which have had to be removed, its at the very least £50 an operation+ . i must have spent thousands on them over the years!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a better pic of my blue merle her name is Nyla thats hindu for Blue...Jill


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

she's beautiful, i love blue merles


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a Rough Collie as a kid and my Mum and Dad still have one. They are brilliant dogs I would of had one again but my house is to small for one. I did have a Sheltie and he was great too. I miss him loads the pictures on here have brought back lots of memories of my dogs 

On Saturday I pick my first Shih Tzu up I don't know a lot about this breed but on reading a book I brought they seem a great little dog and I think he will fit in great with my family.

Roll on Saturday


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kaz65 said:


> I had a Rough Collie as a kid and my Mum and Dad still have one. They are brilliant dogs I would of had one again but my house is to small for one. I did have a Sheltie and he was great too. I miss him loads the pictures on here have brought back lots of memories of my dogs
> 
> On Saturday I pick my first Shih Tzu up I don't know a lot about this breed but on reading a book I brought they seem a great little dog and I think he will fit in great with my family.
> 
> Roll on Saturday


we have a lady on here that breeds Shih Tzu's her name is englishrose..very nice lady


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have one, but my Auntie has one named Bobby. He's gorgeous  I'll post a pic if you like!


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> we have a lady on here that breeds Shih Tzu's her name is englishrose..very nice lady


Thanks Janice I have spoke to Englishrose and if I have any questions/Problems I will ask her for advice and of course everyone on here. 

I have picked up lots of good tips by reading other peoples post. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rittings (Dec 18, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> thank you. rough collies are beautiful dogs,very intelligent.now i am not lying here when i tell you we have only had three accidents in the house, we never needed newspapers she just followed the other dogs. she sleeps in the bedroom with the others and again we have had no problems, she has just slotted in, i cant wait to be able to take her out when her innoculations are complete. i brush my dogs thourghly at least twice a week and do it outside if i can. if you keep on top of there coats it is not a problem and we don't have excessive hair around the house. i would thoroughly reccommend a rough collie to you. they are beautiful faithful dogs with lots of character!


I concur. Pheebs (Phoebe), our Rough Collie, NEVER had an accident in the house. We used sheets for her to use, and put them by the door to our back garden. We removed the mats after four days (which is the ONLY place she did her business) and she VERY QUICKLY realised that standing by the door meant going out for a "busy".

She nows taps the door with her feet for this. She has learned to close doors behind her, and is the SMARTEST dog I have ever owned. The only issue that goes along with this is her ability to manipulate us all.

I will get a pic of her on here soon. Or you can see her at...

Rittings

But I LOVE the pics up here of the others. It makes me want another one!! She already has a companion of a Westie (who is a little aggressive sometimes, but Pheebs always calms her down for us). Pheebs is very motherly, although a little neurotic and gets scared by the strangest things... she doesn't like ppl who use Sony Erricsson mobiles... crazy right?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Just to add my comments I also have a rough he is 2 years old had him from 8 weeks. He was also good at learning the toilet training thing. Plus he was always top in the puppy class. Grooming has to be done but if you get the right brushes etc. it doesn't take long. But as I use to own shelties I guess I'm use to it.


----------



## harry246 (Aug 13, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> this is Cassie, she is 15 weeks old, i have had her for 2 weeks and she is a pure joy, ialso have Jack a5 year old tri- colour rough collie, Sadie, a 7 year old sable rough collie and Rory, a 3 year old GSD i 'll post some piccies of them later. i have kept rough collies for 30 years, please feel free to ask anything at all!!


does the pictured dog have any babies?
does the breed of the dog swim and play fetch


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hilary your dogs are gorgeous but i love your gsd very handsome big lad :thumbup:


----------



## hidehi (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi there, I have a Rough collie and she is gorgeous! I want to look after her coat and just wondered how you manage letting them get wet and muddy without having to bath them everyday! I towel dry her but it doesnt seem enough?? I live in a wet and therefore muddy place and she loves getting messy!!


----------

